# Heated camera picture



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Hadn't seen this one before. Apologies if it's a repeat.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sandy said:


> Hadn't seen this one before. Apologies if it's a repeat.
> 
> View attachment 4340


First time here, though I saw it on the Google Share.

Very cool - granted I'll never see it in person in Florida


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Cool! Does it do this automatically or is it a manual application?

Dan


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> First time here, though I saw it on the Google Share.
> 
> Very cool - granted I'll never see it in person in Florida


What if you drive your Midnight Silver beauty up North and Winter has Come...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> What if you drive your Midnight Silver beauty up North and Winter has Come...


That's true... of course with my year round summer tires it would be probably be an epic fail


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

:flushed:Imagine when FSD or even parking lot summon become activated and we see cars driving around with completely blocked windows like this! :screamcat:


----------



## Poobah (Oct 10, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> :flushed:Imagine when FSD or even parking lot summon become activated and we see cars driving around with completely blocked windows like this! :screamcat:


Unfortunately, I see many idiot drivers doing this without FSD. 

To be fair, they clear the front windshield, but sometimes only the drivers side. Not the rear, sides, headlights, taillights, and certainly not the roof. They basically look like a giant igloo driving down the road!

I try to keep them in front of me, at a distance, so I'M in control. Inevitably, a sheet of snow/ice will flip off the roof and bury the car the car directly behind them.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

Interesting.

Looks like a few more inches of snow piled up on the front windshield could still block the view of the camera tho, no?


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Cool! Does it do this automatically or is it a manual application?
> 
> Dan


Just a guess but the car is probably pre-conditioning. Maybe the camera heaters are triggered by outside air temperature during pre-conditioning and operation.


----------



## Dan Burnett (Sep 13, 2018)

So, a snowy day in British Columbia, Tesla covered in snow outside, but, right where that little camera is, there is a melted spot surrounding the camera. Suggests power to that spot and warmth. Has this been noticed by any other members, and do you think I should worry about it?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Dan Burnett said:


> So, a snowy day in British Columbia, Tesla covered in snow outside, but, right where that little camera is, there is a melted spot surrounding the camera. Suggests power to that spot and warmth. Has this been noticed by any other members, and do you think I should worry about it?


All of the exterior cameras have heaters. This is normal.


----------



## EarlyBuyer (Apr 9, 2017)

I didn't know this. Fantastic! Thanks for sharing those pics Sandy!


----------

